# Can Words Describe Him?



## onefour1 (Jan 13, 2018)

I ran across this wonderful poem written by a poster on a blog:

*Can Words Describe Him? *

Can words describe the heavens the moment He left home,
Or how His Father watched as He left His promised throne?
Can words describe the picture of the glorious, starry night
As the lamps in a lonely manger burned with fiery light?
Can words describe the image of the tiny newborn’s face
As He gently nestled in His mother’s warm embrace?
Can words describe the scene of the multitudes that day
As the Master stood among them and taught them how to pray?
Can words describe the perfect love which filled the Savior’s soul,
Or the healing touch of His gentle hands as He made the lepers whole?
Can words describe His love for us; His heart so full of grace,
His mercy and His sacrifice to save the human race?
Can words describe His wonder, His tears and agony;
And the drops of blood I caused Him in Gethsemene?
Can words describe His countenance when they smote Him with their hands
And spat upon His face because they didn’t understand?
Can words describe the scourging, the thorns upon His head,
The mocking and the laughter as His weakened body bled?
Can words describe His broken heart and mortal agony
As He hung six hours on a cross and did it all for me?
Can words describe His mercy; the King of every Jew
When He said, “Father, forgive them for they know not what they do?”
Can words describe the picture of the best man crucified;
Of the Savior, of the King, of my big brother as He died?
Can words describe my feelings, my mental agony
To try to comprehend His love to bleed and die for me?
But one day I will see Him and though my heart may fear,
I’ll bow my head and kiss His feet and bathe them with my tears.

marc


----------

